# Showing



## Rumble (Sep 28, 2013)

This is my American English Coonhound puppy, AKC/UKC 'PR' Creasman's Kentucky Mtn Rumble, and I'm having the hardest time finding a show lead for him! The one he has on (it's a slip lead, not a collar even though it's hard to tell because I cut the handle out of the picture) is paracord so I won't be using it in the ring. But I can't find a good show slip lead anywhere! Does anyone have any suggestions or websites to refer me to? His first show is in November so I'm hoping to have a new AKC/UKC standard lead by then!
(he's not flat footed, I forgot to put him up on his toes more)


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Check out cherrybrook.com. They have a decent variety of cheap nylon, leather, and rescoe leads. Not sure what your breed usually shows in, but I like a chain with a lead attached. 

Bigger shows typically have a lot of nicer leads available, so once you get into showing you can check them out in person. My first lead plus chain collar is under $15.

Lovely pup! I've never heard of an American English coonhound. Is this your first show dog?


----------



## Rumble (Sep 28, 2013)

Thank you! I will check them out! I would prefer a leather lead. 

Rumble will be showing in conformation mainly, but we're working on moving SFE as well. Not necesarily because I'll be showing him in that, but that's like, the ultimate test of team work/trust. We're working on all kinds of things lol. Being a coonhound, I will enter him in UKC licensed Nite Hunt events and possibly some AKC licensed Nite Hunt events. The kennel I bought him from have won the UKC World Show and UKC World Hunt, and have won the AKC World Hunt, have won Purina Series events, the Triple Crown (in coonhounds, not horses haha) so I would like to try to hunt him some. But his main focus is conformation, I've wanted my own show dog for a while, but felt that it would be cheating to buy one already trained with points. 

And thank you, I'm very happy with him. He's growing into breed standards perfectly! And I've handled dogs for a few years, but he's the first I've owned and am training.
Am. Eng. Coonhounds are relatively new to AKC, an alternative name that most people call them by is Redtick Coonhounds. But since they come a variety of colors, that's not really fitting.


----------

